
Working with (Apache) Web server logs - Anon84
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-apachelogs/index.html?ca=drs-
======
aristus
Writing your own handhacked regexp for Apache logs in 2009? :( I respectfully
suggest that you use wtop / logrep or one of the many (configurable!)
libraries available instead.

<http://code.google.com/p/wtop>

~~~
nwatson
For enterprise scale with 100+ terabytes of Apache logs (or any other logs)
use a tool like SenSage (<http://www.sensage.com>). It adds real-time alerting
and operational/security analysis of your entire server history.

